# MAYO clinic



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok i just got setup and will be going to the mayo clinic in minnesota in a couple months.i have been to many doctors/specialists and spent thousands i dont have to try and fix my ibsd. I have not gotten any relief from diets or meds or therapy so im banking on this to help me out.im 25 and my world has shrunk to the size of my house and do not enjoy life at all anymore everyday seems to be longer than the day before, tomorrow is never better than yesterday and im tired all the time physically and emotionally but i figured this is supposed to be a great place so ill give them the final shot at helping me.has anyone had any experience with them, if so please let me know.thanks


----------



## spin54 (Feb 11, 2004)

sum1,Hey, I beleive you are a clone of me. I'm 23 and have been considering mayo for quite awhile. I have persued it up to the point that I just need to make a phone call and i'm there.I got a couple e-mails from a man from this board that did go to mayo. He is older, but i'm sure he won't mind if I share what he said.--------------------------------------We are just back from 3 days ### the Mayo in Jacksonville. If you go there, stay ### the Marriott across from the Mayo..it's just a walk across the street. We have done every test and eliminated almost everything in the process but still have the pain, bloating, gas, 'D', and anxiety, which produces panic attacks. Last test was the capsul endoscopy, for which we should get the results tomorrow. If this is neg then everything has been eliminated and the symptoms point toward IBS. By the way, all of the test done at the Mayo, excluding the capsul endoscopy, were also done in Macon Ga. In other words, everything has been double eliminated. The Mayo Clinic is the best of the best. FYI, the patient is 55yo white male. And then later.We got the results today and they are using the term VISCERAL HYPERSENSITIVITY which is a fancy name for IBS. Initially it will be treated with (Levsin) Hyoscyamine and (Pamelor) Nortriptyline and diet. My cousin has the disorder. From the first time I read about IBS (no Dr even hinted in this direction until Mayo), I knew we were onto something. All of his symptoms mirrored IBS to the letter AND none of the test showed any medical problem. MANY test...EVERY test. He is relieved that his problem has a name and now he can move forward with a treatment plan. Before, we were doing everything form Valium to Mylanta and anything in-between with no sense of direction and NO results. Good luck...I will be glad to give you the name of the initial Dr. we saw and the final GI we ended up with if you decide to try Mayo.VISCERAL HYPERSENSITIVITY There can also be increased sensitivity of the nerves in the GI tract. This can result in a lower threshold for experiencing intestinal sensation, leading to abdominal discomfort or pain. --------------------------------------------So i'm not sure if he has since had any relief from what Mayo has given him. But that is one experience that I know of, and it looks like IBS according to mayo too. My doctor told me they do alot of experimental stuff at mayo that alot of insurance companies won't cover. And I have gotten to the point that I could care less what they try on me, just try something.I wish you the best, and let us know what happens. If they have a better answer, then it would be worth all the hassle.Scott.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

sum1,I hope you can find some relief at the Mayo, even maybe just a shot at some new medications. You sound very depressed (although who wouldn't be, in your situation). Have you thought of perhaps taking some depression medicines to boost your emotional state? I'm not implying that you need this, but perhaps it could help. Have you considered hypnotherapy? I know some have benefited from it.Is your IBS-D caused by anxiety? Maybe even some anti-anxiety medications could help a bit. I feel for you. There are a lot of people on this board who can relate to you. I know on The Meeting Place forum, there are some IBSers who are basically housebound. Perhaps you could post in the Meeting Place asking how those who are basically stuck in the house deal with it and what they do to pass time. Please keep us updated. Good luck in Minnesota.


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

my bad


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

thanks for the responses. I am not on any meds right now as i want to go there with a clean slate.i will be sure to let anyone know what they are doing ### the clinic to save you time and heartache but that wont be for a little while.


----------

